# Snow vs. Snowshoe Hares



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone know how the white snowshoes are doing w/o snow on the ground in the Gaylord area? Is there still snow anywhere in the area or is it all gone? Thinking about trying to get one with a pellet gun & might have a better chance w/o snow. Thanks in advance, John H.


----------



## Steven Rhode (Jul 25, 2009)

No snow at West Branch...rabbits still white.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

of at least seeing one! I have no dog & have been trying to just walk up on them on snowshoes usually. Last season (fall 2008) I got a glimps of one running away at about 35 yards, but no shot. I'm sure I've walked past several since then (& probably over even more on the snowshoes). Really like hunting with the pellet gun even though I don't put much meat on the table. Just the right level of difficulty for me. More than a shotgun & less than a bow. 

Any other snow reports?

Thanks, John H.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Walk slow and look closely under the cedars. Stupid rodents will stand still not realizing they stand out like a sore thumb! Good luck! This should be a good time of year to clean house on em.

Ganzer


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> Walk slow and look closely under the cedars. Stupid rodents will stand still not realizing they stand out like a sore thumb! Good luck! This should be a good time of year to clean house on em.
> 
> Ganzer


Check out jack pine stands that have been introduced for Kirtland Warblers. I've jumped more of them right off a two track than stomping through the woods. A lot of times they'll be sitting there and let you walk right by them.


----------

